# Jacked up price on Shimano parts



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

I was recently looking for pinion gears BNT 2405. They fit the curado 100 reels. Shimano cust service no longer has them and said they won't be getting any more in. I checked with Southwest and several others off the shimano list, to no avail. Finally i called Paul's bait and tackle in St.Louis. Paul's is an authorized Shimano warranty and parts center. I was thrilled when he told me that they had 6 of the BNT 2405 pinion gears in stock. I was just about to say i would take all 6 when he told me they were $24.00 each. I asked for clarification and he said yes, that is the price. He said they are an obsolete part and therefore they raised the price to $24.00. I said no thanks and went on down the list. No one else on the list had any. I checked with Dads ole tackle and he had a few in stock at list price of $11 something. 

I will no longer do any business with paul's. I'm pretty sure thats price gouging.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*shimano parts*

That part is available as part number bnt3163 for $8.63


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Allan said:


> That part is available as part number bnt3163 for $8.63


Checked with everyone I called on both part numbers. At that time no one had the 4 BNT 2405's or the alternate BNT3163's that I needed either. The only place I found that had any of the 3163's was ereplacement parts. They did have one in stock for $8 something but the ship price was high so I kept looking for a place to buy at least 4. The only 2 places I found that had the 2405's were Pauls and dads. I was told they are both discontinued. dads Ole tackle is not an authorized warranty service center. Therefore I suppose it's alright for him to charge higher than list price for parts, he might be paying more to get them up front. However, I believe that authorized warranty centers are not supposed to do that and to triple the price is downright gouging.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

it is getting harder and harder to find parts for the 100 size curado's. I have bought rough looking reels to use for parts. You will find that isn't the only part that is discontinued and when you find one, its 2-3 times more than what it cost.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Ouch! $24 for a ~$9 pinion gear. Glad I stocked up a while ago.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Price Gouging*

I'm not disagreeing, but look at the recent drop in the price of gasoline! It went from the mid $3+ to the mid $1+, about half the original price! I'm not complaining but I didn't see any oil company presidents resigning or a lot of people jumping off of tall buildings or bridges. So do you think that may be price gouging too?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

That's called the law of supply and demand not price gouging.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

bjones2571 said:


> That's called the law of supply and demand not price gouging.


Would like to hear Dan's opinion on this, but pretty sure that's against the Shimano dealer policies.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If you're still looking for some we have 26 in stock. We normally don't just sell parts but I could help ya out. Lemme know.


----------



## Ranger86 (Feb 15, 2017)

Do you have any pinion gears bnt2405 for a shimano curado b?


----------

